
“The pressure of academia drove me to heroin” - jseliger
http://www.theguardian.com/education/2016/mar/25/the-pressure-of-academia-drove-me-to-heroin
======
CardenB
What allows some people to handle this pressure well while others collapse
under the weight of it all?

~~~
stegosaurus
Pressure is the wrong term to use because life doesn't have a difficulty
level. For lack of a better term.. it's nonlinear.

Thought experiment: you're working at a charity for a cause you absolutely
love. You're putting in 12 hour days, but you love it, you're happy to make
the sacrifice. Everything is going well, your health is good, you're
completely devoted to the cause.

Then, you make a discovery. Perhaps the CEO is embezzling company funds.
Something like that, that you can't change and have no control over.

In an instant your motivation can disappear and you find yourself depleting
willpower, forcing yourself to continue.

I personally think that ultimately it's a matter of people sticking on the
wrong path for too long. If you find yourself losing faith, it probably is
time to shake things up.

But the world makes this hard. We're not castles. Marriages, leases, etc,
other people exist.

And so it goes.

------
lany
No, you drive yourself.

